# lire fichiers adobe et video sur ipad2



## pic55 (25 Novembre 2011)

Salut

Je voulais savoir s'il y avait une application pour lire certaines pages internet qui me demande d'installer acrobate reader qui n'existe pas sur ipad

également je n'arrive pas à ire les vidéos de certains sites sur allociné par ex c'est peut être le format qui ne va pas

Y'a t'il quelque chose à faire?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2011)

Acrobat existe sur iPad, il en natif dans la machine. Normalement, tu devrais pouvoir ouvrir les PDF dans le lecteur iBook. Peut-être ne l'as-tu pas installé ?


----------



## pic55 (26 Novembre 2011)

Merci de ta reponse Gwen non je ne l'ai pas installé je vais le faire de suite


----------



## lineakd (26 Novembre 2011)

@pic55, pour les vidéos d'allociné, tu peux passer par l'application "Allociné" qui se trouve sur l'appstore de ton iPad.


----------



## ubusky (28 Novembre 2011)

pic55 a dit:


> également je n'arrive pas à ire les vidéos de certains sites sur allociné par ex c'est peut être le format qui ne va pas



Yop,

probablement car les vidéos sont "en flash" et que l'ipad ne supporte pas cette technologie...


----------

